# 2015 NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games



## NYCSports (Feb 21, 2012)

The 2015 NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games will showcase the best male and female high school seniors from New York City’s Public Schools Athletic League (PSAL) against the best seniors from the Catholic High School Athletic Association (CHSAA) as they compete for the right to call their league the “Best in the City.” The doubleheader, which is the only all-star basketball game played between the leagues, will feature a girls’ game at 5:30PM followed immediately by a boys’ game at 7:30PM. The games will be held on April 1 at Baruch College in Manhattan and tickets will be sold at the door for $5 each. Be sure to “Like” the NYC Mayor’s Cup Facebook page (www.Facebook.com/NYCMayorsCup) as new event information such as the official all-star team rosters will be posted constantly.


----------

